# HDMI splitters and toslink splitters



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Not quite sure whats going on here

but what i want to do is split my hdmi out of my vip722 run it to my pj in the theater and my flatscreen upstairs

right now i have a 50' hdmi going to the flatscreen and a 15' to the pj

i bought a hdmi splitter but the pj doesnt like it if the tv is hooked up, the tv works no matter what so its just the pj causing problems. How do i fix that?

I also wanted toslink up to the flatscreen over a 50' optical but i havent found a splitter that works yet, it will work with the cable right from the vip722 to the tv over the 50' toslink but once the splitter is installed it all quits working. Having pro logic upstaris is really annoying, sound effects are way too loud then you cant hear them talking, so i need DD up there somehow. I do have optical into my theater reciever as well, but thats only a 1.5' toslink.

I was using the component into the pj till lightning blew out the component on the pj, how i have to use hdmi on it and the flatscreen ( i also lost two hdmi inputs on the flatscreen but the 3rd input on the side still works)


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if this will help or not, but having thought about it my reply won't hurt 

You say you were previously using the component input to drive the PJ before it did a good impression of Number 5 & got electrocuted. Well as i have discovered recently, not all HDMI components are 100% compatable. I was happily using a Sony BDP-S550 into a Toshiba 42Z3030 & then i upgraded (no kidding) to a Panasonic DMP-BD80. Shortly after this having had the Tosh for over 2 years i decided to get a better TV to fully exploit the Panny. I purchased a Philips 56PFL9954H & immediately started having problems. It works with the Sony 100% fine, but with the Panny it messes about a tad.

The solution incredible as it may seem was to get a booster & connect it between the Panny & the TV & yet the thing was only connected with a 1.5M (5ft) cable :scratch:

I'm not exactly sure about how you'd go about testing to see if the signal is a little low, it's down to the HDCP handshake thing more than likely. This tends to mess up if the signal is a little low with zero results or the screen flashing on & off & doing all sorts of oddities including bright sparkles randomly appearing & disappearing all over the screen.

They can't even get HDMI 100% compatable :rofl2:

Sorry but i don't think i can help with the rest of your setup


----------

